
Uber’s $25-a-month subscription service is now available across the US - theBashShell
https://www.theverge.com/2020/8/18/21374105/uber-ride-pass-subscription-cities-us-price-food-delivery
======
jadler999
From a consumer perspective this just doesn't entice me. I feel like you have
to use Uber as your main form of transport for this to be worth considering at
all at this price point. Haven't really run the numbers though and maybe I am
indeed not the target for this but from first glance I can't see this working
out, especially with our good friend Covid making Uber so attractive!

